# Removing Camel Shrimp?



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

*Whats the easiest way to catch one? I bought one three months ago and I've noticed him biting at my Haitian Reef Anemone when the lights go out....*


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

"First you have to earn their trust and then mate with their women and in time you can all live in peace..."

very cautiously. if they notice you're trying to catch them, they will not go out into the open. You can shut off the flow in the tank and put food into your net, then hold the net in their area and wait for it to jump into it. 

There's also a trap you can get from your LFS, but i have never used one so i don't know how useful they really are.


----------



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL!!! 

I got him! I took the end off a 1 liter bottle, flipped it and reinserted it into the bottle with a pellet as bait, he crawled in and presto, was trapped, took less than 10 minutes and the pesky critter is now gone....

Thank You for all the help on my previous post.....

Sergio


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, nice and congrats on the easy grab and bag

You're very welcome. I'm always more then happy to help.


----------

